# Start a Miami Vizsla club?



## jeffgrene (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking for all Vizsla owners in the South Florida that might be interested in forming a Vizsla club for activities. In addition, we are looking for play dates for our 4 month old V. He loves to play hard, fast and sometimes rough.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have a couple of clubs that are easily found in your state. Now that does not mean you can't start your own for play dates, but thought you may be interested in seeing what they have to offer.

http://www.emeraldcoastvizslaclub.com/default.htm

http://tampabayvizslaclub.com/


----------



## jeffgrene (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info. We knew about the Tampa club but not the Emerald coast. Tampa is a 3-4 hour drive for us, but we are considering joining and going to the field trials. It would be a weekend trip. Emerald is 8-10 hours on the opposite side of the state. 
We would love to start a club somewhere in South Florida so we can do a lot more activities without such a long drive.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is one more club you maybe interested in.
http://www.floridapalmettonavhda.org/

They have a training weekend, this weekend.
If you can fit it in send them a email, and then go out and meet some of the members, and watch them train. You can then decide if you would like to join.

Very few of us are real close to hunt test, or field trails.
It just a given that you have to make a weekend trip out of it.


----------



## jeffgrene (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Red, that looks like a really interesting organization. That's not too far, about 3 hours. It would be an easy weekend. We might try and make it this weekend if we can. Jeff


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeff. Make it happen.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1st get a hot Italian sports car - next forget about camo - eat & drink at the hot spots !!!OOPS !!!!!! thought you said - MIAMI Vice - LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## captainrick747 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jeff, We would be interested for sure. Seems everything is on the other side of the state.


----------



## Iesteve15 (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a 14 month male and looking to play. Around Baptist.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Great idea! I live in Fort Lauderdale and am looking for local Vizslas and their owners - I have a 4 month old male Vizsla who needs friends 🙂


----------

